# tugs



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

hi does anyone no what happened to RFA tug called Cyclone she was berhed in portsmouth in mid 1960s


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Bustler Class
Built 1943 as 'Growler'. On charter as 'Caroline Moller' 1947-1952, 'Castle Peak' in 1954 and 'Welshman' in 1962.
23.10.1963 renamed 'Cyclone' and civilian manned under RFA conditions.
1977 Laid up in Gibraltar.
1983 Sold to Eagle Tugs Ltd, Georgetown, Grand Cayman for use at Mombasa.
Removed from Gibraltar and renamed 'Martial'
No further details.
Peter4447


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Further information to Peter's posting.

1983 -16/04: To "Eagle Tugs Ltd" at Guernsey, mng "Shipmarc Ltd" (Capt K J Trayner) at Mombasa (KEN), renamed MARTIAL
(CYM flag, ON 702474, c/s ZGXW, 1052 GRT, 27 NRT)
1985 -30/01: arrived at Gadani Beach nr Karachi for breaking up by "Adam Hardware Industries" at Karachi (PAK)
1985 -09/02: breaking up commenced

Riverman


----------



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

*tugs.*



Peter4447 said:


> Bustler Class
> Built 1943 as 'Growler'. On charter as 'Caroline Moller' 1947-1952, 'Castle Peak' in 1954 and 'Welshman' in 1962.
> 23.10.1963 renamed 'Cyclone' and civilian manned under RFA conditions.
> 1977 Laid up in Gibraltar.
> ...


 any info peter on the reward typhoon bustler


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

mickyc123 said:


> any info peter on the reward typhoon bustler


CYCLONE
O.N. 181186. 1,110g. 103n. 194.3 x 38.7 x 15.8 feet.
Two, 8-cyl. 2 S. C. S. A. (13-3/8” x 22-7/16”) Atlas Polar type engines made by British Auxiliaries Ltd., Glasgow, geared to a single shaft. 3,200 BHP.
10.9.1942: Launched as HMS GROWLER by Henry Robb Ltd., Leith (Yard No. 328), for the Admiralty. (Pennant No. W. 105). 3.1943: Completed. 1947: Chartered to Mollers Towages Ltd., Hong Kong, and renamed CAROLINE MOLLER. 1952: Chartered to the Hong Kong Salvage & Towage Company Ltd., Hong Kong, and renamed CASTLE PEAK. 1954: Returned to the Ministry of Defence, and reverted to GROWLER. 1958: Chartered by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull, and renamed WELSHMAN. 23.10.1963: Returned to the Admiralty, and renamed CYCLONE. 1977: Laid up at Gibraltar. 16.4.1983: Sold to Eagle Tugs Ltd., Georgetown, and renamed MARTIAL. 1985: Demolished by Adam Steel Ltd., Karachi.

REWARD
O.N. 305864. 1,136g. 77n. 194.3 x 38.7 x 15.8 feet.
Two, 8-cyl. 2 S. C. S. A. (13-3/8” x 22-7/16”) Atlas Polar type engines made by British Auxiliaries Ltd., Glasgow, geared to a single shaft. 3,200 BHP.
31.10.1944: Launched as HMS REWARD by Henry Robb Ltd., Leith (Yard No. 336), for the Admiralty. 3.1945: Completed. (Pennant No. W. 164 and later A. 264). 1.5.1962: Chartered by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull, and renamed ENGLISHMAN. 1963: Transferred to Royal Fleet Auxiliary, and renamed REWARD. 10.8.1976: Sunk in collision with the containership PLAINSMAN /7 in the Firth of Forth. 29.8.1976: Raised, and sold to Jas White & Company Ltd., St. David's Harbour, for demolition.


----------



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks 4 info


----------

